# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Polls  >  What Antispyware is the best to you? Your opinion?

## Ultima Weapon

The Best Antispyware in detection to me is counterspy & the best in realtime protection is A-Squared Anti Mallware. :Wink:

----------


## drongo

In post like this it will be better to add some poll  :Wink:

----------


## Ultima Weapon

IC. You are right. Can I request that you delete all my posts here so I can start a new one with polls....

----------


## drongo

Ok, but you can to add a poll in this topic  too :Tread tools-> add a poll to this thread...

----------


## XP user

I voted for SuperAntiSpyware, not because I believe in Anti-Spyware protection, but because I know it is a program that has a rather good detection rate, and that does not conflict with most anti-virus products, including KAV/KIS. Besides, the help you get from them is great, even if you use the free version. Against spyware, however, it is better to take *preventive* measures: Limit cookies you allow: set a policy that blocks ALL cookies and create exceptions to that rule.Limit the execution of scripts in your browser. Block ALL and set exceptions for sites you really trust. Do not use white lists by other people, but create your own. A browser like Firefox with the NoScript extension allows you to do that.Read the EULA before you install programs, especially if they come bundled.If you follow these simple guidelines, you will no longer suffer from spyware...   Paul

----------


## drongo

I am agree with p2u about prevention. Limited user rights - also very helpful  :Wink: 
About detection and repairing : the best solution so far is combination of tools :   avz +hijackthis+ mind.exe  :Wink:

----------


## Ultima Weapon

How about Opera is there an add on to limit its scripts???. I always use Opera. Seldom Firefox.

----------


## HEKTO

Please add "My antivirus" option to the pool. I don't use antispyware, I trust my antivirus  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Today there is no need to use antispyware tool. All good antiviruses detects spyware better than any antispyware.

----------


## Ultima Weapon

IC.what Antivirus do you recommend that can beat the top antispywares??

----------


## Geser

> IC.what Antivirus do you recommend that can beat the top antispywares??


Almost any antivirus. There was some tests here (but the results in russian). Also it was tests on http://www.virus.gr but it not works for me now  :Sad:

----------


## Surfer

AntiVirus + sometimes I use SpyBot =)

----------


## RiC

In this pool AVG (old name Ewido) - only usable product, but good antivirus - more helpful for protection from Spyware.

As additional protection, i use antibanner, with modified rules, for remove dangerous enclosure in html pages.

Imho.

----------


## Ultima Weapon

I just downloaded a trial of AVG Antispyware. 
AVG Antispyware is excellent. even with realtime protection on simultaneously with other AV like kaspersky & nod32. No conflict. Very Compatible. An excellent backup

----------


## drongo

A conflict could be, when both antivirus and antyspy will detect a malware, that they both known  :Wink:  Have fun  :Smiley:

----------


## Ultima Weapon

I also downloaded a trial of A-Squared Anti-Mallware. It uses the Suspicious File Detection, (detecting yet unknown malware by the method of informing the user about suspicious characteristics of a sample under analysis. In short it is really called "SUSPICIOUS FILE DETECTION" according to a-squared official website. It analyses the behavior of all active programs, and alerts you if anything harmful is detected. The program is stopped and cannot continue until you decide whether or not to authorize the behavior. I tried it for a day now & added it to kaspersky trusted application lists all options & in A Squared, I crated a rule that allows Kaspersky Total Freedom. Maybe it wont conflict with KIS , since it uses a different detection method than Heuretics. According to the A-Squared Forum, They tested it with Kaspersky For a month & it works fine even with KIS REaltime& proactive defense & A-sqaured (IDS) Intrusion Detection System Enabled.  They made A-Squared to work with almost all Antivirus Products , it has a compatbility kernel. Kaspersky was on their compatibility list. My Counterspy license is expiring, so im looking for an alternative.. It really works like I have no antispyware installed, tried it for 3 days now & very happy with it.

----------


## Sjoeii

I go with Paul, It's SAS for me

----------


## Xen

I use my own antispyware tool for adware removal + antirootkits (including AVZ) for rootkit detection and removal if possible

----------


## Sjoeii

look like a great tool, Xen.
With what av do you have it running?

----------


## Xen

Use bunch of them (if any) on a few machines

----------


## Orange

One more poll? Great! 

In order of preference:
AVG Antispyware
Spyware Doctor
A-Squared Anti-Mallware
Spybot (why not?  :Stick Out Tongue: ) very useful an "Immunize" option.

----------

